# Funny Beer Pics



## michael_aussie (3/7/11)




----------



## michael_aussie (3/7/11)

he is holding a beer!


----------



## michael_aussie (3/7/11)




----------



## The Pope (3/7/11)

The poor Frontosa


----------



## MitchDudarko (3/7/11)

That pic makes me miss my Fronts. My Alpha male had the best hump on his head, but it was the largest female that ruled that tank.


----------



## michael_aussie (10/7/11)




----------



## michael_aussie (10/7/11)




----------



## Amber Fluid (10/7/11)




----------



## michael_aussie (13/7/11)

i love beer too


----------



## michael_aussie (20/8/11)




----------



## Dave70 (30/8/11)

Though I have no photos, testimony from those present indicates I looked very much like this that time I did the thing where you stab the beer can, then attempt to scull it as you open the lid. 
Actually you just wind up sculling C02 and foam.


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/11)

michael_aussie said:


>


That is not a fail. That is a win.


----------

